# Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...



## KamiSchami (2. Juni 2006)

huhu, so ne neue pumpe hab ich jetzt... nun drehen meine fische durch... sie schwimmen zum rand, springen aus dem wasser und landen auf den steinen... oder sie schwimmen ans ufer in irgendwelche zwischen räume und kommen nichtmehr raus... was sit los... ich hab noch ne sauerstoffpumpe gekauft... di ehab ich aber nun ausgemacht... hab so das gefühl das mögen sie nicht. bitte helf mir... danke gruss kami

ps: irgenwer hat meinen weiss/roten koi geklaut


----------



## Thorsten (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

sag mal...ist der 1.April nicht schon vorbei? 

Ist doch nicht ernst gemeint oder?????


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

Hi Thorsten

Nix Rock am Ring,...
Rock im Teich !! 

Kami ich glaub dir kein Wort !! Nimms bloß auf, wenns stimmt, das ist Gold wert. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## KamiSchami (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

hi, verdammt nun glaubt mir keiner... nagut ich leg mich morgen auf die lauer...


----------



## sevenkoi (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

Hi Kami,
ich glaube dir, denn ich hatte bei meinen Fischlis das gleiche Symptom. Das hatte allerdings nichts mit einem Pumpenwechsel oder einem Belüfter zu tun, sondern mit dem Besuch eines Fischreihers. Ich konnte das Verhalten auch nicht deuten, bis ich den Verbrecher in flagranti erwischt habe. Die Fische suchen einfach nach Deckung, die sie bei dieser Witterung mangels Pflanzenwuchs meist nicht finden. Ein Reiherbesuch würde auch das Verschwinden deines weiß-roten Koi erklären. Mir hat so ein Mistvieh einen 25 cm Shagoi geklaut. Da ich in einer "reiherverseuchten" Gegend nahe der Weser wohne, habe ich inzwischen ein Netz über dem Teich (siehe mein Bild im Fotowettbewerb unter Fische) - aber trotzdem sind meine 60 cm Koi nach einem Reiherbesuch auf dem Bodengrund und kommen erst wieder hoch, wenn der Hunger sie treibt.
Gruß Ulf


----------



## KamiSchami (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

ENDLICH !!!!!!!!!!!! es glaubt mir jemand !!! yo meine fischis sind sehr verstört und stehen fast auf dem grud und rühren sich nicht !!! verdammt... nun haben sie meinen teich entdeckt... mal sehen was noch alles passiert... sehr schön finde ich das mit dem netz nicht.... naja mal sehen. danke für deine antwort. gruss  kami


----------



## KamiSchami (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

******** ..... ups schuldigung... gerade nochmal nachgezählt... da fehlt schonwieder ein __ goldfisch + eine grosse __ rotfeder .... ich dreh durch .... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah wo ist die flinte !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KamiSchami (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

so, nun siehts so aus.....


----------



## Thorsten (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

Hi,

spanne auch ein paar Schnüre quer über den Teich.

__ Reiher landen auch ohne Probleme im Wasser (Flachwasserzone)


----------



## sevenkoi (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

Hi Kami,
"sehr schön finde ich das mit dem Netz nicht"  -  glaubst du, ich hätte das Netz zur Verschönerung gespannt? Du musst aber wissen, dass die __ Reiher - es ist nicht nur einer! - solange zu einem einmal entdeckten Fressplatz zurückkommen, bis nichts mehr zu holen ist. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich deine Schnüre auf Dauer schöner finden kann als mein Netz - Betonung auf Dauer!!!
Ich habe das mit den Schnüren auch ausprobiert - vergeblich, die Biester __ fliegen wie ein Hubschrauber, flattern in der Luft und landen in der Flachwasserzone hinter den Schnüren. 
Ich bin eben extra nochmal `rausgegangen und habe zwei Bilder von meinem "unschönen" Netz geschossen - man muss es nicht mögen, aber auf *Dauer* ist es die einzige Lösung!
Gruß Ulf


----------



## KamiSchami (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

hi ulf, wollte dir ja nicht zu nahe treten !!! mal sehen wie es morgen ausschaut, wenns die einzige lösung ist, dann werd ich wohl auch nicht drumherumkommen. gruss kami und nochmal sdanke


----------



## KamiSchami (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

hi, sooooo webcam ist bereit.... alle 30 sek oder so lasse ich jetzt ein bild schiessen. mal sehen ob ich morgen schlauer bin... gruss kami


----------



## Khitomer (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

Hallo

zum __ Reiher hab ich auch eine Frage....

Irgend ein Tier hat mir in der letzten Woche die 3 rössten Goldfische gestolen! Ich hb nur einmal Nachbars Katze am Teich gesehen, kann  mir aber nicht so recht vorstellen, dass die die Fische rausangeln kann. Ich hab rind um den Teich grosse Steine liegen. 

Aber nun zu meiner Frage: In wie tiefen / flachen Wasser kann ein Reiher landen? Mein Teich hat senkrechte Wände, die auf 37cm respektive auf 54cm abfallen. Kann da ein Reiher landen?

Und Ulf, was ist das für ein Netz, dass du da gespannt hast? Aus was besteht das? Leider kann ich nicht fragen, wo man das bekommt, da ichh in DK wohne...

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## KamiSchami (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

hi, na das lässt sich doch bestimmt was arangieren..... war schon lange nicht mehr in dk.... *ggg*


----------



## sevenkoi (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

Hallo Khitomer,
das ist ein PE-Netz mit einer Maschenweite von 28 mm, von keinem Vogel, oder was sich da sonst an unseren Teichen rumtreibt, zerreißbar. Du kannst auch gröbere Maschen bekommen, dann fällt das Netz noch weniger auf - zu beziehen bei der Fa. Engel-Netze in Bremerhaven, die liefert auch ins Ausland. Schau einfach mal unter www.engel-netze.de nach, da hast du die große Auswahl.
Ob ein __ Reiher auch in den von dir genannten Tiefen landen kann, kann ich nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, zuzutrauen ist denen aber alles.
Ich werde heute nachmittag mal eine Radtour zu unserer Reiherkolonie machen und nachfragen  .
Gruß
Ulf


----------



## KamiSchami (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

hi, hier der  link


----------



## bonsai (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

moin,
ich hatte vor Jahren ebenfalls Besuch vom __ Reiher und habe Schnüre gespannt. Es hat gut geholfen. Sie müssen gar nicht so eng gespannt werden und auch nicht sehr hoch. Im ersten Moment wirken sie ziehmlich auffälllig, man gewöhnt sich aber schnell daran und nimmt sie, auch abhängig von der Perspektive, nicht mehr war.
Ich denke die Fotos verdeutlichen das noch.


----------



## KamiSchami (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Goldis wollen Selbstmord begehen ...*

hi, danke für die bilder... mal sehen was nun wird. schicke bonsais hast du da. hast die  auch nochmal in grösser .... meine aufm foto ? danke gruss kami


----------

